# Crazed Ferrets in a Berkeley Shower – 2014 edition



## jrm@ (Feb 2, 2014)

Below is an excerpt from Michael W. Lucas's article contrasting the BSD and GPL licenses.


> Every week sees a new argument on some public forum about how the GPL is free, and the BSD license isn’t. Someone responds that the BSD license is more free than the GPL. Eventually, someone drags out the word “communist,” someone else fires up “corporate exploitation,” and all hope for rational discussion vanishes like free Jolt cola on the trade show floor. It’s better than mud wrestling or Jerry Springer.


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Feb 2, 2014)

I left a comment under the article. As someone else pointed out there, he missed the most important point of all. BSD provided the necessary sauce for an internet that we likely wouldn't have had without it..


----------



## kpedersen (Feb 2, 2014)

I see this youthful exuberance all over Phoronix. It just sounds like the next generation of kids have found open-source and are still under the impression that there has to be a OS war (i.e Windows vs Mac). They don't realize yet that with open-source there is no Us vs Them when it comes to licenses.

This article was a good read and does sum up the two licenses quite well.


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Feb 2, 2014)

I feel the law should mandate that all software has to be closed source. This won't improve things on the technical side, but it would rid us of this headache of a discussion which has been going on ad nauseam for what seems to be ages.
It may just be worth it...


----------



## worldi (Feb 2, 2014)

I'd rather see every damn line of code being put in the public domain. Do whatever you want with it. Use at your own risk. This would certainly drive innovation and stop this damn paranoid army of Gollums ("My precious!1!! They stole it from us1!!") from dragging others to court.


----------



## hitest (Feb 3, 2014)

worldi said:
			
		

> I'd rather see every damn line of code being put in the public domain. Do whatever you want with it. Use at your own risk. This would certainly drive innovation and stop this damn paranoid army of Gollums ("My precious!1!! They stole it from us1!!") from dragging others to court.



I would like to see that as well, but, that is unlikely as billions are to be made with proprietary code.  The rich get richer.


----------



## Crivens (Feb 3, 2014)

That article is a good read.

I would like to invite all those who want to spend a weekend to discuss this issue (which licence is better) instead of doing something usefull to the world to participate in this organized debatte about it. The meeting is held in some futuristic looking place. Please ignore the big "B-Arc" writing on the side.


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Feb 3, 2014)

Crivens said:
			
		

> (which licence is better)


That's the part that usually gets tiresome. Everything is "better" for some purpose and from some point of view.  Unless you're talking about one single person with one single task in mind, there is no answer. De gustibus non est disputandum.

Anyway, from what I can gather, die b.arc GmbH in Pritzwalk bei Prignitz ist Ihr kompetenter Partner, but I'd prefer a place closer to Coalmont.


----------



## Crivens (Feb 3, 2014)

Where is your towel?

More on the B-Arc


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Feb 3, 2014)

Crivens said:
			
		

> Where is your towel?
> 
> More on the B-Arc



Well, that was educational.   . . .  I always knew I should stay away from dirty telephones.


----------

